

Elon Musk Shows Off His Crazy Iron Man-Inspired 3D Modeling Setup - amarcus
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/05/elon-musk-shows-off-his-crazy-iron-man-inspired-3d-modeling-setup/

======
erkose
Too much Elon Musk. He's beginning to exhibit signs of a cult of personality.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult_of_personality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult_of_personality)

------
addandsubtract
Wait, we can print TITANIUM? Up until now, I thought 3D printing only involved
plastics...

~~~
bradleyland
3D _modeling_ , not 3D _printing_.

------
potatote
So which one is the novel contribution here? I get that he is combining a
bunch of EXISTING technologies, but does he need to be in the video? Are his
motives just to show off the technology HE invented or just a way to publicize
his company and his name? I have seen many projects where they control objects
in the computer with hand motion (and even gesture) like this.

I'm sick of people worshiping folks like him or Jobs for no apparent reason. I
get that he's risk-averse and is willing to put his money into innovative
ideas, but it's not like they're all coming out from Musk.

~~~
qzxt
Someone's insecurity is showing; might wanna hide it buddy

I'm not exactly a Musk fan boy, but it's clear he's just showing off a setup
that they're working on over there. He says in the video, in case you're hard
of hearing, that they put together existing technology to experiment with this
UI. I didn't here him even insinuate that they're inventing it let a lone
claim it.

Your mal-a-tete with people like Jobs and Musk isn't that they're taking all
the credit - can't say the same for Jobs, but Musk seems to big up his team
whenever he can. Your problem is that they demonstrate that the engineering
isn't everything. At the end of the day you still have to attract people and
people don't just drop their panties at the sight of new tech without the
nuances of good presentation. Rather than PMS on hacker news, may I suggest
some life coaching, sir?

